# Chris Webber



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I have to say that I'm disappointed with Chris Webber. I didn't get my official predictions done in time to post them on the site, but I had him as one of my favorites for the MVP this year. Someone with numbers like 25 pts, 10.5 rbds and 4.5 assts for one of the top 3 teams in the league would usually get pretty serious consideration.
But then, one game into the season, he goes and pulls his groin. Here's my question for everyone: Do you think Webber will ever be healthy enough for a full season to get enough votes to be in the top 2 or 3 in MVP balloting?
It doesn't matter if your team is great and your stats are as well, if you don't play enough, you won't get the awards. I think Iverson was pretty close to the unofficial cutoff two years ago when he only played in 71 games but won the MVP. Someone on another thread asked why Shaq didn't win last year. It's simple: he only played in 67 games.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Quiite Honestly*

He never delivers when he is needed most. The Kings would be better trading for two first rounders and some additional front court.

He is already 30 years old and his body is like 34..he is like glass...breaks easily.

They have some young guys who need more minutes anyways.

Also, I can't see him averaging those numbers with the number of shooters on the Kings team.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Quiite Honestly*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> He never delivers when he is needed most. The Kings would be better trading for two first rounders and some additional front court.
> 
> He is already 30 years old and his body is like 34..he is like glass...breaks easily.
> ...


It'd be nice to cut their pay roll to. They're overpaying Bibby, no need to overpay Webber to. Use that money to sign some more good players.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I agree*

With the emergence of Wallace, Turk and Damon they have players to feed a dynasty for another 5 years.

They have so much depth and minutes is going to be a problem. They can get a lot for Webber, there is just not enough money to go around and keep all those players.

I was very dissappointed with the play of Webber in the playoffs and he was pushed around badly by the Lakers.

Shaq is correct, he doesn't show up in crunch time.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: I agree*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> With the emergence of Wallace, Turk and Damon they have players to feed a dynasty for another 5 years.
> 
> They have so much depth and minutes is going to be a problem. They can get a lot for Webber, there is just not enough money to go around and keep all those players.
> ...


Personally, I like Sheed better as a PF. Webber can make an open shot, and pass well for a man his size, but I love Sheed's post game. Hell I love his all around game. Although his technical fouls really hurt him and his team. Didn't he have 42 last season?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Shee Wallace*

Unless he can control himself, I don't think the Knings would want someone who could explode any moment.

What happens when he throws a towel at Divac on national TV.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Divac would probably hit him.:upset:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*yeh, your right about that*

See what Bobby Jackson is doing tonight, 10 rebounds already. 

He playes much taller than 6'1"


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

If Chris Webber had the heart and desire of Karl Malone or Charles Barkley, the Kings would be world champs right now, bad calls or not.

Webber just doesn't want it enough


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It's crazy because he gets hurt so frequently but works out so hard during the off-season and to just not have the heart when it matters most is so confusing


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Hmmm, maybe Chris is pulling his groin more than he should??? Or something like that


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not sure but i would think webber would have played if it were the playoffs.he isnt the best player around but i like to lookl at the things he can do well,several,and not dwell on the things he doesnt do well.i think he still has a ton of basketball left in him.he isnt going anywhere so dont even think about it.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya, I definitely didn't start this thread to complain about Webber's ability. I think it would be a mistake for the Kings to even think about trading him. I believe they need him to win a championship. I just wish that he would be a little tougher and be able to play more often. Always remember that the Kings would probably still be mired in mediocrity as they were for years if they hadn't fundamentally changed the tone of the team by trading for him.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Well, the Kings are a well run organization*

Great coaching, scouting and player development. Webber is another part of the whole who could be easily replace. They have too many outstanding players and with great coaching too.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

It really isn't that easy to replace a 25, 10 and 5 guy, no matter how good your organization is.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think if Webber keeps his bad performances up, he's going to find himself traded(let's hope this doesn't happen). Yes, it's hard to replace a 25, 10, 5 man, but Webber is not putting up those numbers anymore. Keep him for the time being, of course. Chances are Webber is just in a slump right now. He'll be back.


----------

